# Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt​*
Bei manchen Meldungen, auch wenn ich weiss, dass man das nicht sollte, muss ich dann dennoch schmunzeln.

So wie im Fall des von der BZ geschilderten Falles um den Berliner "Ausbrecherkönig" Ekke Lehmann, der 33 seiner 71 Lebensjahre im Gefängnis verbrachte.

Dabei war er elfmal ausgebrochen.

Nun stand er erneut vor Gericht - wegen Schwarzangeln!



> _Im Nordhafen in Wedding mündet die Panke in den Spandauer Schifffahrtskanal. Ein Eldorado, von Weißfischen bis Zander und Aal.
> Hier warf Ekke Lehman am 08. April 2017 seine Rute aus. „Er saß klassisch auf einem Angelstuhl, eine Friedfischangel mit Madenköder im Wasser“, erinnert sich vor dem Amtsgericht Tiergarten der Polizeibeamte (44), der ihn kontrollierte. „Angelkarte hatte er, aber keinen Fischereischein._



Er hatte zwar wohl Fischereischein und Jahreskarte - aber aus Polen..

Das Bußgeld wollte er nicht bezahlten, also kam er mit seinem Einspruch vor Gericht. 

Da scheint es recht rustikal und uneinsichtig zugegangen zu sein.



> _„Bei uns war er nie“, sagt die Dame vom Fischereiamt Berlin. Ekke Lehmann: „Ick als armer Rentner mit 301 Euro, wovon denn? Ick habe schon in Polen bezahlt!“ Der Richter: „Warum angeln Sie aber in Berlin?“ Lehmann rotzig: „Um mir von meine Mordgedanken abzulenken, kann die Gesellschaft doch zufrieden sein!“ Der Richter: „Muss aber alles seine Ordnung haben.“ Lehmann, wütend: „Nüscht zahl ick! Verhängen Se doch Erzwingungshaft, ick hatte schon 33 Jahre Knast!“ Der Richter, sanft: „Nun mal von Mann zu Mann, ziehen Sie den Einspruch zurück, seien Sie doch vernünftig.“ Lehmann lächelt: „Na jut.“ Stürzt aus dem Saal und ruft: „Aber heute Abend bin ick wieder am Kanal!“ Dann braust er mit seinem Moped davon, Fluppe im Mund.
> _



----------------------------------------------​
Augenscheinlich wusste er ja, dass man Schein und Karte braucht - er hatte ja die polnischen Exemplare dabei.

Wie man dabei dann auf die Idee kommt, deutsche Polizei oder Behörden würden bei uns polnische Angelscheine bei deutschen Bürgern akzeptieren, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Ebensowenig, wieso er dann nicht gleich komplett (ganz ohne Scheine) schwarz geangelt hat. Und warum er die polnischen Papiere kaufte? Was sollte das bringen?

Auch wenn man bei der Sache vielleicht schmunzeln muss, eines sollte man nicht vergessen:
Hier hat immerhin die Polizei kontrolliert und ist eingeschritten.

Man hört von vielen Gewässern ja immer wieder, wenn Aufseher kontrollieren und Polizei dann um Hilfe bitten, dass das oft nicht klappt. 

Ob das alles besser wird, weil jetzt vor der Wahl von allen Parteien neue Beamte bei der Polizei versprochen werden?

Oder bleibt Schwarzangeln, Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei weiterhin ein Kavaliersdelikt, bei dem auch viele Verfahren eingestellt werden?

Ich bin bekanntermaßen für eine größtmögliche Freiheit beim Angeln für Angler, wenn es um Dinge geht wie zurücksetzen, Köder und  Methoden etc.

Sich aber gültige Papiere zu holen, das ist selbst in meinen Augen etwas, das man sicher von allen verlangen kann, die angeln wollen...

Auch wenn das in Bürokrateutonien mit seinen zig unterschiedlichen Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Regeln vor Ort kompliziert geregelt ist.

So kompliziert, dass man statt dessen keinen, oder - wie hier - einen polnischen Schein nutzt, isses nun auch wirklich nicht

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Der Mann wollte, oder konnte sich sein ganzes Leben nicht an Regeln halten, warum sollte er dies ausgerechnet wenn es ums Angeln geht, machen?
Deshalb schon seltsam, dass er sich der billigen Ausrede bedient, mit dem polnischen Alibi-Schein.
Am Ende der Verhandlung scheint er wohl zu seiner anarchistischen Haltung zurück gekehrt zu sein: " Aber heute Abend bin ick wieder am Kanal!".

Jürgen


----------



## schuppensammler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

xDDD ich find den Typen witzig, auch wenn´s nicht ganz in Ordnung ist


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*



> Lehmann lächelt: „Na jut.“ Stürzt aus dem Saal und ruft: „Aber heute Abend bin ick wieder am Kanal!“ Dann braust er mit seinem Moped davon, Fluppe im Mund.



Stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor, und muss zugegeben doch etwas schmunzeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Ich muss das Taxidermist wie Schuppensammler und Franz recht geben:
Nicht verstehen, aber schon kurios/witzig irgendwie ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

lustisch hehe


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Scheint schon ein "Original" zu sein, dieser Ekke Lehmann!
Aber auch Räuber und Vergewaltiger.
33 Jahre Knast und 11 Ausbrüche, sprechen da wohl für sich.

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/ausb...verhetzung-vor-gericht-ekke-geniesst-16232356

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> 33 Jahre Knast und 11 Ausbrüche, sprechen da wohl für sich.


Deswegen habe ich das extra auch geschrieben und betont..


----------



## DrDosenbier (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Hab den Herrn mal persönlich kennengelernt im "Magendoktor" anlässlich einer Buchvorstellung. Der Bursche macht natürlich viel Show um seine Person. Was mich aber wundert, dass er nicht am Flughafensee geangelt hat, ist doch viel dichter an seiner "Wohnanschrift". Aber offenbar fängt man in der Nähe von "Plötze" viel besser Plötzen?????


----------



## Casso (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Wenn ich sowas schon lese:

*„Ick als armer Rentner mit 301 Euro, wovon denn?"

*Wer ist denn wohl Schuld daran, dass der Herr Lehmann nur 301,- Euro Rente im Monat hat? Ohnehin kein Freifahrtsschein.

Davon ab wundert mich der Text nicht. Wer so viel Zeit im Gefängnis verbracht hat, der hat dies in den meisten Fällen nicht ohne Grund getan. Dementsprechend dürfte es wenig verwunderlich sein, dass der Lehmann sich nun beim Schwarzangeln hat erwischen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

mich wunderte auch eher, dass er meinte, mit nem polnischen Schein davon zu kommen....


----------



## junglist1 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Evtl. geht er ja öfters in Polen angeln und nimmt die dortige Justiz ein wenig ernster als die Deutsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

DAS ist auch möglich, da haste wahr..


----------



## phirania (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Elfmal ausgebrochen..#h
Neunmal an der Polnischen Grenze wieder aufgegriffen..#c
Na jeder gönnt sich mal eine Auszeit für einen Angelurlaub in Polen..#6#6#6 :q


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Vielleicht schafft er es ja nochmal eingebuchtet zu werden wegen schwarz angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

das wär echt der Hammer - aber mit entsprechend Vorstrafen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Gut möglich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das wär echt der Hammer - aber mit entsprechend Vorstrafen?



Klar passiert das. Ich kenne jemanden der wegen wiederholtem Schwarzfahren in der Regionalbahn dann Einsitzen durfte. Die Bußgelder etc. werden ja in der Regel nicht bezahlt und dann gehts schnell mal hinter schwedische Gardinen.


----------



## degl (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*

Ob er jeh zu "Einsicht" kommt:q

Immerhin hatte der "Hauptmann von Köpenik" auch die Hälfte seines Lebens hinnter Gittern verbracht.......|znaika:

gruß degl


----------



## Gondoschir (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*



degl schrieb:


> Ob er jeh zu "Einsicht" kommt:q
> 
> Immerhin hatte der "Hauptmann von Köpenik" auch die Hälfte seines Lebens hinnter Gittern verbracht.......|znaika:
> 
> gruß degl



Ich komme nur auf 8 Jahre.
Zwar nicht hinter Gittern, aber verheiratet.
So eine Art "Freiheitsentzug" ist das ja auch... |bla:


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Berlins "Ausbrecherkönig" beim Schwarzangeln erwischt*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich komme nur auf 8 Jahre.
> Zwar nicht hinter Gittern, aber verheiratet.
> So eine Art "Freiheitsentzug" ist das ja auch... |bla:



Dann doch lieber Knast :m


----------

